# Golf Atire



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

What do you wear when you go out golfing? I wear a polo shirt and khaki pants. I am interested to see what other people wear. I don't like when people wear ripped jeans and things like that, how about yourself?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

All good courses insist that you wear trousers and collored t-shirts. They are getting slightly more lenient in so far as they will allow you to wear a collorless shirt if it has the nike badge on it and looks like something Mr Woods would wear


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I usually wear a polo from a nicer brand with khaki shorts to keep cool, then I usually have a hat or sun glases. Also golf socks and golf shoes.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Usually just a polo, and plaid or khaki pants, along with a nice cap and some sunglasses, and golf shoes to top it off.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

As everybody so far...A polo style shirt. I prefer to golf in shorts. Khaki and no pleats. Hat and golf shoes to round it out.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Polo shirt generally, sometime a short sleve button up. I usually wear shorts though (Kahki cargos) to stay cool. I always wear a ball cap and sunglasses...though I can usally be seen wearing a hat anyway...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

An undershirt, sweater and parka most of the year, but during the few days in August that counts as summer in Michigan, I'll wear a polo shirt, khaki shorts, and a Detroit Tigers hat. Except during after school golf team practices. Then I'll wear whatever faboulusly stylish clothes I wore to school. (Jeans and a T-shirt):


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

The Detriot Tigers..? You sir, are a fool . Pugd Rodriguez eh? Im guessing your a big fan of him lol


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

khaki shorts and a t shirt when ever warmer than 60, if colder jeans(not crappy tore up jeans but decent looking jeans) and a t shirt.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

T-shirt on the golf course. I dont think the course I go to allows t-shirts. The club you go to must have a very easy dress code.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

Most of the time I go to public/city courses with less strict dress codes, however I still like to dress up.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I ussually go to golf clubs. I have been to a few course considering I live by a par 3 which is public.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

the course i play dosent really have a dress code. pretty laid back in that department.


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Attire*

I usually wear the classic polo with Khakis, but it also depends on the course that I am playing. So... I play it by ear day to day.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Slacks and polo style shirt... Even public courses here in Miami won't allow jeans, but I think you can wear a tee shirt style shirt as long as it has sleeves. Men aren't allowed to wear "wife beater" shirts, but women's styles are obviously more lenient about the sleeveless style.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

always a collard shirt and cargo shorts for summer and khakis during the colder seasons. they shoud always enforce you to wear collard shirts.


----------

